# Leaked video about party at no10 in December 18th during lockdown in London



## Amity Island (Dec 8, 2021)

No10 hit the panic button today after a bombshell video emerged of aides joking about their 'illegal' Christmas party - with Sajid Javid cancelling interviews and Tory MPs warning Boris Johnson must come clean at PMQs.   

The Health Secretary was brutally empty-chaired by broadcasters after pulling out of appearances following the emergence of the footage showing the PM's former press secretary Allegra Stratton giggling about the lockdown-busting gathering last year.

As bereaved families branded the revelations a 'bullet to the chest', Scotland Yard is set to probe the exchanges from a rehearsal for a media briefing, leaked to ITV News. 














						Boris Johnson faces furious Tory revolt over 'illegal' Xmas party
					

Boris Johnson opened a raucous PMQs by saying sorry for the footage of his former press secretary and other staff joking about the gathering during lockdown.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## Inka (Dec 8, 2021)

Rees Mogg was the worst. The video of him is so knowing and smug.


----------



## travellor (Dec 8, 2021)

Car crash at question time as well

"There was no party"
"If there was a party, all guidelines were followed"
"If there was a party, and the guidelines weren't followed, all those responsible will be disciplined"

What's more worrying, either he is lying, or he is genuinely unaware of what's going on in the room next door?


----------



## Bruce Stephens (Dec 8, 2021)

Amity Island said:


> Does this make any sense to anyone else?


Makes sense to me.

The government knows that at a population level physical distancing is required because a smallish proportion of infected people will need to be treated in hospital (I think it was ~10%) which is very bad news especially over winter.

But employees at No 10 knew that it was most dangerous to other people (since they're generally a bit younger), and there aren't that many of them (so statistically they don't matter much).

So it's quite rational: most people must avoid having parties, but it's safe enough if we have one. It's just obviously selfish.


----------



## Bruce Stephens (Dec 8, 2021)

Amity Island said:


> I don't think the public are going accept that as an excuse, if the goverement tried it.


Of course it's not acceptable! I wasn't suggesting it was. But it offers an explanation as to how people might feel reasonably safe personally while regarding it as critical that the masses should behave differently. This isn't like avoiding touching a live wire.

(In addition, from what we know about Whitehall, the individuals involved had a very high probability of having been infected, and might reasonably have felt they were likely to have some protection from that.)


----------



## travellor (Dec 8, 2021)

Amity Island said:


> Very true, which is what I have been saying from the outset about those who have acquired immunity. Yet, all we've ever heard is vaccines are the only solution.


I suspect using Boris as your champion may not be the the best use for the bumbling buffoon?


----------



## nonethewiser (Dec 8, 2021)

Allegra being sacrificial lamb Bojo will be hoping it's all forgotten about soon.

 Handling of pandemic by this govn has been shambles from start to finish, these ministers have no shame.


----------



## travellor (Dec 8, 2021)

Amity Island said:


> I think we can all see the difference in the level of fear put onto the public over the past 2 years and the level of fear felt by those pushing the fear.


Maybe it's just the level of those with private health care, and the access to medicines and facilities those who aren't Boris's henchman don't have.
Or maybe they all got the vaccination early, and know it worked, whereas we all had to wait?


----------



## mikeyB (Dec 8, 2021)

Whether or not the people involved thought they were safe is completely missing the point. The fact of the matter is the government had already forbidden such gatherings as part of their attempt to control the spread of the virus. 

So this party broke those regulations, as would the Jesus at the Last Supper, or the folk who were given four figure fines for breaking those regulations. And treating those regulations as applying to hoi pollio and not them. That is what the people see. Themselves subject to regulations that the government ignore.


----------



## Vonny (Dec 8, 2021)

What I'm amazed at is that people seem to be surprised by this news. I'd be more surprised to hear that this government had followed the rules at any time.


----------



## Bruce Stephens (Dec 9, 2021)

Amity Island said:


> Yet she lost her job.


Because she was part of that group making fun of such a party and breaking the rules. (And that's true even if the PM is telling the truth and there wasn't actually a party, so I think she was right to resign.)


----------



## mikeyB (Dec 9, 2021)

Well, Bruce, when was the last time the PM told the truth?


----------



## travellor (Jan 18, 2022)

Amity Island said:


> Apparently pm wasn't told it was a party.



A man so stupid he can't recognise a party?
He actually needs to be told what is happening in his own garden?


----------



## mikeyB (Jan 18, 2022)

He is lying as ever. I have no regard for Dominic Cumming, but I do believe him that Boris was told before the event it occurred. He repeatedly says he would have remembered if he had been. Not that he wasn’t told, but that he would have remembered if he was. 

He is only apologising for the fact that all these parties at No10 occurred on his watch. Why did he not ban them? Mind you, previously he’s always lied about any parties taking place at all. People seem to have forgotten that.


----------



## Drummer (Jan 18, 2022)

It must be a kick in the teeth for those health care workers who stopped on the way home from yet another shift to sob hysterically - and there were a fair few of them - only to have a police patrol car pull up and then be threatened with a fine or even arrest because they were breaking the lockdown rules.


----------



## nonethewiser (Jan 18, 2022)

Apology means nothing, not even heart felt from PM, body language gives him away.

Aa for what Dom says, another snake & liar.


----------

